# Love this sign



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

So being bored on a friday night and saw this sign...I'm cheap so I will make one for us but still loved it 

Sign says 
"I make it to the fence in 2.8 seconds CAN YOU?"

it has a Great Pyrenees in the middle


Sorry just thought it was cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: I love it.... :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness, that reminds me of a sign that I made last year. We had a couple of guys show up in our yard on atv's and we have 4 dogs running in the yard, two are almost 100 lbs. The dogs ran out to greet them in all their fury and they asked if it was okay to put the little toy poodle down that they were carrying, that she was friendly........duh........ so I made the sign to put halfway down our 1/2 mile driveway to warn people that there are dogs loose. I will post it tomorrow, my husband is away for the day and has my camera.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I have one but it has a nasty looking goat with horns on it. It's pretty funny


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I'm thinking of putting it on one of the trees that you pass as you come up the driveway...

this way people realize these dogs are working dogs, NOT pets!


----------

